# Wow my math must be off...



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I could have sworn I had a few more days left... oh Well I made it to the promised land of the Habanos Discussion. :bowdown: :banana:I am happy to finally get here so I can learn all about these wonderful sticks and hopefully how to better spot fakes for an upcoming international trip. I only have a little experience with Habanos I can say that out of the few i have had the privilege of smoking the PSD4 is by far my favorite.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome Jonathon......Hold on tight to that wallet!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

protekk said:


> Welcome Jonathon......Hold on tight to that wallet!


Thanks. It is like I was born again... And I can tell my wallet is going to hate this...


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Welcome Jon. CC newbie here too. Mike is right, I checked my bank account and am missing a few hundred dollars already and I'm about to lose more!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

smknjoecool said:


> Welcome Jon. CC newbie here too. Mike is right, I checked my bank account and am missing a few hundred dollars already and I'm about to lose more!


Yeah I m going to lurk around for a little first and hopefully learn the ropes or have someone teach me a thing or two first. And then I will start destroying my wallet


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

AuTechCoM said:


> ... and hopefully how to better spot fakes for an upcoming international trip.


Where are you headed Jonathon?


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

protekk said:


> Where are you headed Jonathon?


Loreto Baja California. My boss has a nice house down there and he is taking a few of the guys for a fishing trip


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome, buddy. Good luck over here on the dark side. Hopefully you've got plenty of humi room for the new sticks you'll soon be purchasing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Might wanna read the stickies rules and such welcome.
Also you might wanna stop posting about non Cubans in the Cuban cigar section pisses the FOG'S off.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Might wanna read the stickies rules and such welcome.
> Also you might wanna stop posting about non Cubans in the Cuban cigar section pisses the FOG'S off.


I did read the stickies. And am still just lurking around for the most part, but I do believe the on NC I brought up was in response to a question directly regarding the closest NC to a PSD2. I figured since we are not supposed to even discuss what is close to a cc in the NC section this was the correct place. I am sorry if I was wrong but that is what all the stickies led me to believe this section was for.


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Might wanna read the stickies rules and such welcome.
> Also you might wanna stop posting about non Cubans in the Cuban cigar section pisses the FOG'S off.


Wow give the guy a break. Lighten up!

Welcome to the CC world your in for a great time. Any particular information you would like to know, just PM me. If I don't know I am sure I can get you in touch with a couple on here that do.

PM me if you would like to know a another wonderful CC sight where the guys are the easiest going fellas around. They will answer any question you have, and there not to sensitive about NC questions either. LOL.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

New to this section too. Have read the stickies and will be lurking for a while. Hello to those that don't frequent the other sections of the forum.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DooDude said:


> Wow give the guy a break. Lighten up!
> 
> Welcome to the CC world your in for a great time. Any particular information you would like to know, just PM me. If I don't know I am sure I can get you in touch with a couple on here that do.
> 
> PM me if you would like to know a another wonderful CC sight where the guys are the easiest going fellas around. They will answer any question you have, and there not to sensitive about NC questions either. LOL.


WOW that's really uncouth suggesting another site while you are at this one out in the open. That's like going to dinner at someones house and suggesting a better place to eat. I guess you don't get invited to dinner at peoples houses much LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AuTechCoM said:


> I did read the stickies. And am still just lurking around for the most part, but I do believe the on NC I brought up was in response to a question directly regarding the closest NC to a PSD2. I figured since we are not supposed to even discuss what is close to a cc in the NC section this was the correct place. I am sorry if I was wrong but that is what all the stickies led me to believe this section was for.


The crack about the non Cuban was a joke. If you had hung out a while learned the lay of the land you would have known that i guess.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> WOW that's really uncouth suggesting another site while you are at this one out in the open. That's like going to dinner at someones house and suggesting a better place to eat. I guess you don't get invited to dinner at peoples houses much LOL!


Lol yeah a little. I don't like any of the other forums anyways. I'm a big boy I can handle a little ridicule. It is the internet after all


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The crack about the non Cuban was a joke. If you had hung out a while learned the lay of the land you would have known that i guess.


Yeah you got me there. Its all good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah you got me there. Its all good.


eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JustTroItIn said:


> New to this section too. Have read the stickies and will be lurking for a while. Hello to those that don't frequent the other sections of the forum.


Welcome as well!


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> WOW that's really uncouth suggesting another site while you are at this one out in the open. That's like going to dinner at someones house and suggesting a better place to eat. I guess you don't get invited to dinner at peoples houses much LOL!


I guess ill agree to disagree. Yea i frequent many forums, id like to think it keeps things interesting? Never can learn enough in my opinion.

I guess i might have missed the sticky on this one? Lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DooDude said:


> I guess ill agree to disagree. Yea i frequent many forums, id like to think it keeps things interesting? Never can learn enough in my opinion.
> 
> I guess i might have missed the sticky on this one? Lol.


hwell::car:lane::rapture::bolt:


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

:smoke2:


TonyBrooklyn said:


> hwell::car:lane::rapture::bolt:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DooDude said:


> :smoke2:


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

Lucky dude. What kind of fishing are we talkin?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

DooDude said:


> Any particular information you would like to know, just PM me. If I don't know I am sure I can get you in touch with a couple on here that do.
> 
> PM me if you would like to know a another wonderful CC sight where the guys are the easiest going fellas around. They will answer any question you have, and there not to sensitive about NC questions either. LOL.


Always nice to have expert opinions from a four month member. Myself, I might defer to Tony who has smoked tens of thousands of Havanas.

Also, it is poor form on every board I'm aware of to suggest joining a different board. But I'm sure you have vast experience with that as well...

Anyways, to the new guys who are here to learn something rather than dazzle us with their expertise, welcome.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

AuTechCoM said:


> Loreto Baja California. My boss has a nice house down there and he is taking a few of the guys for a fishing trip


In general, you will have an extraordinarily difficult time finding an authentic Havana in Mexico. When travelling abroad, look to see if their is a LCdH (La Casa del Habano) in the area you are traveling.

A LCdH is an authorized store always.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

bpegler said:


> Always nice to have expert opinions from a four month member. Myself, I might defer to Tony who has smoked tens of thousands of Havanas.
> 
> Also, it is poor form on every board I'm aware of to suggest joining a different board. But I'm sure you have vast experience with that as well...Sorry I rubbed ya the wrong way. Just seams like a lot of sensitive vetrans on here? Maybe Its just me?
> 
> Anyways, to the new guys who are here to learn something rather than dazzle us with their expertise, welcome.


Wow! Sorry I rubbed Ya the wrong way? Never said I was an expert? 
Just trying to help a guy out?

Actually I have been enjoying great cigars for many years, just have not been sharing here till last year?

As I said in an earlier post. " Ill agree to disagree" Nuff Said!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

bpegler said:


> In general, you will have an extraordinarily difficult time finding an authentic Havana in Mexico. When travelling abroad, look to see if their is a LCdH (La Casa del Habano) in the area you are traveling.
> 
> A LCdH is an authorized store always.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


Yeah I kinda figured as much. That is why I am just going to take enough NC's to last me the trip and I find any that will be fun as well. I know that loreto Has a couple resorts with tobacco shops I just cant find much info besides that they have tobacco shops. so to me that is my first sign thati should not have my hopes up.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah I kinda figured as much. That is why I am just going to take enough NC's to last me the trip and I find any that will be fun as well. I know that loreto Has a couple resorts with tobacco shops I just cant find much info besides that they have tobacco shops. so to me that is my first sign thati should not have my hopes up.


There will be plenty of tobacco shops, and most hotels will sell cigars as well. They will all claim to sell authentic Cubans. I vacation on the other side of Mexico (Caribbean coast) 2-3 times a year. I stay at a wonderful upscale resort that has a nice humidor and a gentleman who sells Havanas to the guests.

100% of those cigars are fake. Some obvious (glass top boxes), others less so (box codes that don't exist).

The cigar shops are even worse. They will have real boxes with counterfeit cigars. Usually the caps are incorrect. Or the shade is mixed through the cigars on the same row in the box.

Sorry to be so negative about Cuban Cigars in Mexico, but that's the unfortunate reality.

The food, fishing, and people will be wonderful, however. I hope you fall in love with that beautiful country like I have. Just use common sense and avoid sketchy areas at night. And don't visit the border towns.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

bpegler said:


> There will be plenty of tobacco shops, and most hotels will sell cigars as well. They will all claim to sell authentic Cubans. I vacation on the other side of Mexico (Caribbean coast) 2-3 times a year. I stay at a wonderful upscale resort that has a nice humidor and a gentleman who sells Havanas to the guests.
> 
> 100% of those cigars are fake. Some obvious (glass top boxes), others less so (box codes that don't exist).
> 
> ...


Yeah I have been to Tijuana a bunch of times in my college days. so I am aware of all the counterfeit everything's they have in Mexico. And learned to stay out of the shady parts of towns almost the hard way. So I am sure it will be no different in Loreto, but I want to stay optimistic. Really all I want are PSD4's and I can spot a fake one from a mile away usually. however when it comes to fakes. are tubo's ever counterfeited? I would think they would be too expensive to counterfeit. maybe i should search for that or start a thread.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DooDude said:


> Wow! Sorry I rubbed Ya the wrong way? Never said I was an expert?
> Just trying to help a guy out?
> 
> Actually I have been enjoying great cigars for many years, just have not been sharing here till last year?
> ...


You rub me the wrong way as well! Your not helping anyone out with mis information. Bob has forgotten more cigars than i have smoked in my lifetime.
I really don't like when someone comes to the Habanos section with a Doo Doo attitude. I thought the ding i gave you might have sent a hint. Sadly i guess not.
:hmm::der::faint2:


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I Thank everyone and I cant wait to start contributing to the Habanos section. but I will leave you guys with one thing... :beerchug:eace::smoke::grouphug: that's what puff is all about so lets put this to bed and I will see you guys around


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

DooDude said:


> Lucky dude. What kind of fishing are we talkin?


Oh and I am not too sure... looks like i might have a chance at Yellow Tail, Seabass , Grouper, Sailfish, and maybe just maybe if i am lucky some Marlin and Dorado. but we have not nailed down the dates yet to get a good guess on what will be swimming. all i know is to expect it to be between now and the last week of june


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> Oh and I am not too sure... looks like i might have a chance at Yellow Tail, Seabass , Grouper, Sailfish, and maybe just maybe if i am lucky some Marlin and Dorado. but we have not nailed down the dates yet to get a good guess on what will be swimming. all i know is to expect it to be between now and the last week of june[/QUOTE
> 
> Will be waiting for a fishing report! Be safe!


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

Jonathan check keep your eye out for the mail man. ETA Sat 4/19. See ya on the flip side.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay.... that sounds scary... just in time for my landlord to be there to witness the destruction.


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

Its all good. Just promise me you take them on your fishing trip if you have not acquired any by then?


----------

